# دورة متكاملة في إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين pmp - أرجو التثبيت



## Jalmood (21 يناير 2010)

*دورة متكاملة في إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين أكثر من 183 شريحة جاهزة للعرض*

أضغط هنا للعرض

لا تنسوني من خالص الدعاء

أخوكم​


----------



## abosalah1 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن هل يمكن تحميل تلك الدورات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر للزميل الكريم، ملفات أكثر من رائعة


----------



## Jordan079 (22 يناير 2010)

thank you dear


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2010)

فعلا 
دورة مفيدة ومتكاملة 

ويمكن تحميلها بعد التسجيل بالموقع الذي تم رفعها عليه

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا فعلا دورة ممتازة تصفحتها قبل الرد فوجدتها نافعة وممتازة شكرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 فبراير 2010)

*الدورة المتكاملة فى ادارة المشاريع للمحترفين pmp*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الى جميع زملائى الذين لم يتمكنوا من تحميل الدورة هاهى بين ايديكم على ملتقى المهندسين العرب ملتقى الاحبة


----------



## abosalah1 (7 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## abuyara (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,شكرا لك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (10 فبراير 2010)

كان عملا رائعا وفائدة كبيرة لك كل الشكرمنا ومن اللة التوفيق


----------



## الصانع (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_2006 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك..


----------



## sallam1998 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (9 مارس 2010)

الف شكر علة الموضوع المميز والمفيد في نفس الوقت 
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## جحاجيحو (2 مايو 2010)

*ادارة المشاريع للمحترفين*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
و لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكما الله خيرا اخوتي جلمود وأحمد خليل على جهدكم الرائع.


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathey naeem (6 أغسطس 2011)

جميل


----------



## ghalighali (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وشكرا للكنج احمد خليل2006


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.A1 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خبير الاردن (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mr_sakr (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الفا (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ جلمود والشكر موصول الى الاخ احمد خليل


----------



## xena24good (8 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## الجيار (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (8 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## Mohammad Aawneh (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

*Thanks for the efforts*


----------



## wole_990 (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## lostlove515 (15 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hussein assaad (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amer5 (18 أبريل 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ahmad sobhy (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abu walid (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## mdsayed (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما كل خير


----------



## البار بوالديه (15 يونيو 2012)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## aymanallam (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ميتاليكا (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اقدم لكم موقع يقدم دورات عن الازمة العالمية و من محتويات الدورة
كيف تكسر حاجز الخوف وتتفادى الوقوع في مصيدة القطيع؟
قانون التجاذب .. وكيفية استخدامه في تخطي الازمة العالمية
قوانين الغموض وقواعد التعامل معها
تفضلوا بدخول الموقع لمعرفه المزيد
الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية​


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ورة ممتازة ورائعة شكرا لمجهودك المتميز وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

